#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  Quality Management in E&P oil and gas company

## sivajee99

Dear all, 
This is my first request.
I am looking for a Quality Management System module and Quality Manual for a matured organisations like BP, ADNOC,...  for those business covering Exploration,  Production of onshore and offshore Oil and Gas company including Field development,  Project management and Asset Integrity. 

Your valuable suggestions and references will be highly appreciated.


Thanks and regards, 
Sastry KVS.See More: Quality Management in E&P oil and gas company

----------


## Sajid Ali Khan

Dear Mr Sastry,
Each Organization has its unique structure, goals, vision and objectives. Subsequently, when it comes to Quality Management Systems (QMS) it must have its own QMS that suits its specific needs. It is advisable to develop your QMS from scratch; once you begin things will start falling into place. 
No matter what is the business of an entity, all QMS originate from ISO 9000 family of Standards; you will have to educate yourself thoroughly with these Standards. The most important being: 
 ISO 9001:2008 Quality Management Systems  Requirements
 ISO 9000:2005 Quality Management Systems  Fundamentals and vocabulary and 
 ISO 9004:2009 Managing for the sustained success of an organization  A quality management approach. 
 ISO TR10013_2001 Guidelines for quality management system documentation 

For your guidance I am making available the following documents:
1. ISO TR10013_2001 Guidelines for quality management system documentation. (As per my knowledge this is withdrawn by ISO due to incorporation in ISO 9004, however considering it as highly I am attaching it herewith.) 
2. ISO 9000 Introduction and Support Package: Guidance on the Documentation Requirements of ISO 9001:2008
3. Quality Manual (A Guide Presentation)
4. ISO 9001 Quality Manual_Sample Preparation
5. ISO 9001 2008 Translated into Plain English
6. ISO 9004 2009 Translated into Plain English
7. ISO 10013 Quality Manual Development Standard in Plain English
I have combined all seven files in a zip file that can be downloaded from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Sajid Ali Khan

----------


## sivajee99

Thank you.  :Smile: :thumbup:

----------


## f81aa

Sajid Ali Khan, thank you

Regards

----------


## shafisham

Sajid Bhai, 

Great piece of work! Thanks a lot!

Jazaakallah

- Shafi

----------


## is124el

Sajid Ali Khan, many thanks, link still working.

----------


## Jitu2

Hi Sajid,

Could you please upload the documents in mediafire.

----------

